# Happy Birthday Noxx!!!



## Grelko (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy birthday to you Noxx!!! Thank you for all that you have done to make and keep this website up and running.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx!

Let's the greetings travel around the globe today!  

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday hope you have a GREAT day :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx. Hope it's a blessed day!!! :G


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx!

Oh, but to be 27 again....And admired the world over!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx!

My life would not be the same if you hadn't created this community. Thank you very much!

I hope you have a great day!

Dave


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx!! 
Bon anniversaire Noxx!! 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Noxx


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx!
Thank you for creating this great forum.


----------



## aga (Jan 11, 2017)

Have a very Happy Birthday, and many many more.


----------



## etack (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx!



Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jean-Nicolas.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday. And be safe.


----------



## Geo (Jan 13, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx! Another year wiser.


----------



## butcher (Jan 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Noxx, I guess we can not call you a young man anymore. Do not worry it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 14, 2017)

Awww, Happy Birthday young man!


----------



## Noxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Getting closer to 30, indeed!


----------



## butcher (Jan 15, 2017)

With just a few years more to enjoy before your over the hill enjoy every minute like it will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## butcher (Jan 15, 2017)

With just a few years more to enjoy before your over the hill enjoy every minute of that youth like it will be gone tomorrow.


----------

